

Why I’m Not Going to Read Your Resume - ilandsman
http://blog.larajobs.com/im-not-going-read-resume/

======
dozzie
> I want to FEEL your desire to work with us.

I don't know if I want to work with you. You haven't done excellent job of
selling yourself to me _yet_ (especially with posts like this).

Moreover, most probably it's you who hasn't done your homework when redacting
job post. It's probably _another_ "young company with long traditions" and
"international market leader", requiring "proficiency with Oracle, .NET,
Tomcat/JBoss and ActiveDirectory" and offering "dynamic team, competitive
salary and opportunity for professional development". Why would I feel at this
point the _desire_ to work specifically with you? How do you differ from all
the others in the market?

And if you are too busy to do your job of looking for a good candidate, then
a) you probably should change jobs, and/or b) I don't necessarily want to work
with you. It's possible that there is more people acting incompetently in your
company (either because the people are just incompetent themselves or because
company doesn't give them possibility to act competently).

------
DanBC
> As the hiring manager I’m going to judge the book by it’s cover.

I am constantly surprised by the people involved in hiring who seem to want to
leave themselves open to legal action.

The rest of it is mostly common sense advice. But I hate the bit of advice
ab0out being creative with subject lines.

> Sure, you can put the job title as the subject line. It’s not HORRIBLE to do
> that, but it also earns you zero points. Think creatively! Most technical
> jobs require creativity,

Holy crap, if I advertise a job I _want_ you to put the fucking job title in
the subject line to give me some chance of finding it. Please don't get
"creative" with subject lines.

------
BrindsleyQuives
Why I'm not going to read your article...

You sound like a self-important dick.

